# Another Noise!!!



## shingouki1 (Feb 11, 2004)

well today i thought i would go get the smog check report from the guy i bought my se-r from so i can finalize my registration. but when i pulled out of the drive way and on to the street i heard a TAP. so i pressed on the gas and it went TAP TAP TAP TAP. the faster i went the faster it did the tap. i kept driving it around my neighborhood and i cant figure out what it is. everytime i turned to the left it would do it even louder. its only coming from the driver side front tire. what could that tap be? help me out guys, i hope its not expensive to get that TAP out of my car.


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

i know what youre talking about, it happened to me, not sure if its the same thing, but i know i had to replace something in my suspension i cant remember what its called..i think it was like sway bar end link.. im not 100% on it but thats what was causing the tap in my car..


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

Check you axles for a torn boot.


----------



## shingouki1 (Feb 11, 2004)

Harris said:


> Check you axles for a torn boot.


no torn boot here, just a lot of TAP. kinds sounds like a cracking sound when i turn left.


----------



## HATEnFATE (Dec 24, 2002)

possible bad wheel bearing? how frequent is your tap and how loud? Is it possible to have someone drive slowly while your outside walkin next to the car to maybe more localize it's location?


----------



## shingouki1 (Feb 11, 2004)

i went to ask my mechanic and it does sound like a cracking sound when i turn to the left. so im sure it will be a bad axle. the explination for the boots not being torn is that the guy before me must of just changed the boot to silence the axle for a little while. so its a case of one bad axle. not sure if i should change both axles, should i change just one? my mechanic said if i wanted to change both it would be 200 bucks but 1 would be 100. what do you guys think? as for the tap it starts at about 5 miles per hour. and the higher the speed the faster the and when i turn the tap turns into a crack...and its always to the left only.


----------



## shingouki1 (Feb 11, 2004)

just for safety purposes i checked the sway back endlinks, both of them. they seem to be perfectly fine. besides it only makes the noise when the wheel is turning. it might be something stuck on my rotor but it wouldnt explain the cracking sound when i turn to the left. so the axle it is lol. thanks for your help guys, so should i change one or both rotors?


----------



## shingouki1 (Feb 11, 2004)

funny thing, i just noticed that on the swaybar end links i have no bushings. aint that weird? i guess i'll have to get some. it has bushings on the under side which runds under the car but none on the end links. is this a problem? but it certainly aint making all that cracking and tapping


----------



## new94 (Jan 9, 2004)

my car was making the clicking sound that goes along with bad cv joint so i took it in and found one axle was really bad and the other just going, i opted for replacing both at once this way they're done and eliminate's further probs. I noticed that the clicking even starting happening going straight so it's pretty bad now thank god it's being fixed, anyway's the dust shield should be checked for contact also but i'd say it's your axle!


----------



## shingouki1 (Feb 11, 2004)

new94 said:


> my car was making the clicking sound that goes along with bad cv joint so i took it in and found one axle was really bad and the other just going, i opted for replacing both at once this way they're done and eliminate's further probs. I noticed that the clicking even starting happening going straight so it's pretty bad now thank god it's being fixed, anyway's the dust shield should be checked for contact also but i'd say it's your axle!


thanks new94. how much did it cost to replace and install your axles?


----------



## new94 (Jan 9, 2004)

well i'm in Canada and the axle's were $100.00/each and of course whatever labour rate you can get not too bad though, i'm sure it'll be a much nicer ride after that.


----------



## shingouki1 (Feb 11, 2004)

i test drove my car to see if it really was my axles making that noise. well i found out that around 25 mph is starts the clicking and then increases the faster i go. it wont do it under 25. its so weird cuz everything looks fine under there. any body else have any suggestions to what it may be, they axles look totally fine!!!


----------



## shingouki1 (Feb 11, 2004)

shingouki1 said:


> i test drove my car to see if it really was my axles making that noise. well i found out that around 25 mph is starts the clicking and then increases the faster i go. it wont do it under 25. its so weird cuz everything looks fine under there. any body else have any suggestions to what it may be, they axles look totally fine!!!


i read an article on wheel bearing replacement on this sitewheel brearing replacement its for a BMW but the diagnosis is exactly the same as my scenario. could this be what is wrong with my car?


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

could be wheel bearing or CV joint. If its CV joint it's cheaper to replace the whole shaft and usually better to do both shafts to save doing the other side anytime soon. If you aren't really really worried about money you could have bearings and shafts replaced at same time to cure either/or. 

In fact, if the CV joint gets bad enough it can cause the bearings to fail, rare but happens. Bearings coudl cause straight noise and cv turn noise.


----------



## new94 (Jan 9, 2004)

with bearing's it also make's a loud humming noise as your driving, like really bad road noise. My cv's were so bad when i finally replaced them that they clicked alot of the time even going straight, your best bet is to jack the front up and go through the gear's. Get a guy to listen as you turn the wheel to each side and gently apply the brake as you give it throttle this will put pressure on the cv joint's causing them to click if they're bad.


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

new94 said:


> with bearing's it also make's a loud humming noise as your driving, like really bad road noise. My cv's were so bad when i finally replaced them that they clicked alot of the time even going straight, your best bet is to jack the front up and go through the gear's. Get a guy to listen as you turn the wheel to each side and gently apply the brake as you give it throttle this will put pressure on the cv joint's causing them to click if they're bad.


never would have thought of that. Make sure you have good jack stands then


----------



## shingouki1 (Feb 11, 2004)

money is an object so what should i do? wheel bearing or cv joint?


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

shingouki1 said:


> money is an object so what should i do? wheel bearing or cv joint?


thats your call. if you're doing it yourself wheel bearings are cheap. you could take the hub apart and inspect the bearings, if they look bad them replace, if not then more probably CV joint. just don't blame me if you don't get the problem fixed. When it comes down to it its your call on what youdo.


----------



## new94 (Jan 9, 2004)

Your best bet is to put it on stand's and try the cv test first, then just try to go through the gear's with the tire's straight and see if you can hear anything that way. You may be able to determine exactly where the noise is coming from, if it's a loud humming as you get going then likely bearing's if it's clicking under load then it's likely cv's. These are just thing's i'd do you'll have to determine exactly where you think the noise is originating from and go from there.


----------



## shingouki1 (Feb 11, 2004)

thanks a lot guys, i will let ya know how it turns out


----------



## shingouki1 (Feb 11, 2004)

so i go to the shop today and get my car checked out finally and they tell me my wheel bearings and axles are fine....so what could it be now.... the taping sound stopped on the way home some how. so i drive it around a frew times and its making a grinding noise even when i am driving now, sounds like my brakes are gone  ....well they dont feel low or gone at all, so what do you guys think?


----------



## new94 (Jan 9, 2004)

Well i'd say your just gonna have to make up a list of potential causes and delete as you go! It sound's like one of those thing's that bug the hell outta ya and you can never seem to pinpoint it until it's too late and cost's you more $ in the long run! Just jack it up on stand's and start checking everything out, i mean it could be something as simple as your dust shield scraping on your rotor, trust me it's one of those thing's that drove me crazy for 2 week's till i noticed it. Whatever happen's be sure to let us know how it turn's out ok.


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

shingouki1 said:


> so i go to the shop today and get my car checked out finally and they tell me my wheel bearings and axles are fine....so what could it be now.... the taping sound stopped on the way home some how. so i drive it around a frew times and its making a grinding noise even when i am driving now, sounds like my brakes are gone  ....well they dont feel low or gone at all, so what do you guys think?



grinding noise is usually from the rear drums brakes. Could be something in the front brakes, like metal to metal but most likely always that squeals. Check the dust shield, and for anything else that could be rubbing. Could be when the guys checked your car out the bumped the dust shield enough to keep it away for awhile then it moved again when you were driving again.


----------



## Stahi (Jun 24, 2003)

*Hmm.*

My car was making a light tap whenever I made a sharp/speedy turn to the right. Happened as well whenever I hit a bump a particular way. Found out the exhaust was a bit loose, so a mechanic I work with jostled it around to recreate the sound at a standstill. It did, but now the pipe's completely seperated from the muffler. Created a hole, and since the area was so rusted.. well, poof.


----------

